

Why the TechCrunch Economy Will Falter  - prakash
http://jeffnolan.com/wp/2009/01/06/why-the-techcrunch-economy-will-faulter/

======
skmurphy
So a good blog would offer a methodical or comprehensive approach to assessing
the merits and weaknesses of a product/startup. It would present coverage that
blends facts and opinion based on critical analysis. These sound like good
goals: who do you read that aims for and achieves them?

